# Bubbles on top of flat white/cappa



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been having a problem with my latte "art" lately. A few minutes after I pour my drink bubbles start forming in the foam of the milk. What's causing this?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you using a naked pf? Does the espresso have bubbles in it before you pour the milk. If so try tapping the espresso cup once or twice to flatten out the bubbles.

Could also be the height and speed your pouring milk? or just too much air in your milk !

Whats the milk look like before you pour it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What beans and milk are you using?

If the beans are acidic or very fresh then this could be a cause


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> What beans and milk are you using?
> 
> If the beans are acidic or very fresh then this could be a cause


Forgive my ignorance, how would acidic beans cause this Glenn?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive observed 2 distinct reasons for the bubbles in that picture (or a combination of the two)

- introducing air into the milk towards the end of steaming

- overly fresh and acidic coffees - crema reacts with the microfoam


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Acidity of the beans and the fat content of the milk can react and form bubbles.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, I'm using a naked PF. Now that you've mentioned it, sometimes I tap the cup but I think that this time I didn't. There were no visible bubbles in the milk before pouring and I tapped the jug a couple of times and swirled the milk. The beans are Yirgacheffe G3 natural Dumerso Woreda from Rave and are around 2-3 weeks old so they aren't overly fresh.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Simple chemistry - acid + carbonate (e.g CaCO3 in milk) produces CO2. But I get the same now and again too - thinks it's all about getting the balance between introducing air time and spinning the milk to disperse the air evenly.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Simple chemistry - acid + carbonate (e.g CaCO3 in milk) produces CO2. But I get the same now and again too - thinks it's all about getting the balance between introducing air time and spinning the milk to disperse the air evenly.


I got an E in o level chemistry


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm a chemistry graduate so that's my excuse - being a coffee geeks lets me keep up my weighing out powders skills without the cancer risk of still doing lab work!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I got an E in o level chemistry


Not as bad as taking E in O level chemistry







I can't remember much about my science lessons let alone the exam result


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I have gotten the same thing as well. The bubbles formed after the introduction of frothed milk which does not have big bubbles initially.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

O levels? When I was at school there was CSEs and I failed miserably at them, that's why I'm a miserable sparks on a cold building site everyday











Mrboots2u said:


> I got an E in o level chemistry


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> O levels? When I was at school there was CSEs and I failed miserably at them, that's why I'm a miserable sparks on a cold building site everyday


Does that make me older or younger than you mr Walsh?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I reckon I'm older Mr boots @ 58 in August



Mrboots2u said:


> Does that make me older or younger than you mr Walsh?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> I reckon I'm older Mr boots @ 58 in August


Ah Mixing up CSE and GCSE @ 45 in October , good job I called you Mr Walsh , respect your elders kids .....


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just a boy Mr boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Just a boy Mr boots


Yes Obi Wan...........







. Don't worry I'll help you across the road when your 65


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow you're younger than me as well Martin 47 in 20 days time.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

i would say thats more to do with the milk than the coffee, though i have never had bubbles like that ever. I missed out on the easy GCSE course work exams by one year with the dreaded o levels/ cse.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

25 in 2 weeks







just a green bean.

But yea, everything I was going to say/ask, MrBoots asked in his first post.

I have the trouble of bubbly espresso with my quite dark, oily roast beans. I just tap the cup flat on the bench, it gets rid of the bubbles but leaves white specks where they were.


----------

